# Adopting LGD?



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Just saw this tear jerking video about Great Pyr rescue and I thought whoa... I can adopt but then read rescue groups don't adopt to working homes. Is that written in stone for all the groups?


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

I work with Big Fluffy Dog Rescue, and they don't adopt out to farms for working dogs, mostly, because many many if not all of these dogs have been through a LOT of trauma, starved, tied for months on end, beaten, hit by cars, etc.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

good points Brighton. thanks.


----------

